# Google verfeinert die Mülltrennung



## dvill (5 Februar 2006)

Das wurde auch Zeit. Es bleibt noch viel zu tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## berend2805 (5 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt noch viel zu tun.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Nicht nur das, mir geht auch so durch den Kopf: wenn einer will, kann er seine Marktmacht auch so nutzen, positiv.


----------



## A John (5 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das wurde auch Zeit. Es bleibt noch viel zu tun.


Schöner Kommentar von * Mario Sixtus im Handelsblatt:*


> Für die deutsche SEO-Branche dürfte dies ein hektisches Wochenende werden: Zigtausende Doorway-Pages löschen, Weiterleitungen entfernen, Linkfarmen entflechten. Endlich muss die Bande den Dreck wegräumen, den sie ins Netz geschaufelt hat.
> 
> Ein hämisches Harrharrharr kann der Autor sich nicht verkneifen...



Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2006)

> Endlich muss die Bande den Dreck wegräumen, den sie ins Netz geschaufelt hat.


----------



## IM (5 Februar 2006)

Warum werden einfach Artikel zensiert ?
Einfach gelöscht.

Will man hier auch ein bischen Google spielen ... und nach Willkür löschen?
Trotz angemeldeten Usernamen?

Traurige Zukunft.


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2006)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werden einfach Artikel zensiert ?
> Einfach gelöscht.
> 
> Will man hier auch ein bischen Google spielen ... und nach Willkür löschen?
> Trotz angemeldeten Usernamen?


Welch Problem hat er denn?


----------



## IM (5 Februar 2006)

Ist doch oben einfach beschrieben.

Ich habe einmal eine Meinung zu Dietmar Vills Kommentar der "Google Säuberung" geschrieben.

Dazu einen Screenshot mit dem Suchergebnis von www . bmw . de eingefügt und einen Hinweis auf die Datenschutzprobleme von Google gezeigt.

http://www.google-watch.org

Ich glaube man muss nicht einer Meinung bei der Google Aktion sein.

Ein Eintrag der auf das enorme Monopol der  Suchmaschine google hinweist sollte auch möglich sein.

Warum dieser gelöscht wird ..  ???

Etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2006)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Warum dieser gelöscht wird ..  ???
> 
> Etwas übertrieben.


Du glaubst also nicht, dass es damit zusammenhängen könnte, dass Du persönliche Infos von Dietmar darin veröffentlicht hast, ohne dessen Zustimmung zu haben?


----------



## IM (5 Februar 2006)

Nein  - sehe ich nicht so. Diese Information ist allgemein zugänglich und im Netzt mit Bild und Anschrift von ihm dokumentiert.

Er hat sein Bild, seinen Namen etc. dort ins Internet gestellt und veröffentlicht alles mit vollem Namen.

Ich schreibe nicht über sein privates Umfeld, Adressen - Domains von Familienangehörigen usw.

Deshalb finde ich die Löschung überreagiert.

Aber das ist nun nicht das Thema.

Das Thema ist die "Über"Reaktion von Google.

Dies empfinde ich so.


----------



## rolf76 (6 Februar 2006)

Könnten in einem nächsten Schritt auch reine automatische Weiterleitungsseiten rausgenommen werden, wenn diese einen von der Zielseite abweichenden Text enthalten?

Nach den Guidelines fallen die wohl hierunter



> Don't employ cloaking or sneaky redirects.



aber können solche Seiten automatisiert entfernt werden?

BTW: Ich bin dafür, dass provozierte und ausufernde NUB-Diskussionen automatisiert entfernt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb finde ich die Löschung überreagiert.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


> Persönliche Daten
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der
> betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden
> die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist


Die Genehmigung dürfte kaum vorliegen, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Deutsche DW Pages werden bei Google seit jahren gelöscht keinen SEO interesiert das auch nur eine Spur.

Um Spam zu löschen mus Google ihm erst finden um ihm zu finden muss er da sein.
Auch mit den besten Filten kann Google es nicht verhindern...
Alle millionen möglichkeiten die es gibt zu Spammen kann auch Google nich erahnen.
Nicht mal eine freischaltung neuer Seiten per Hand hätte ervolg... denn was ist einen Tag später auf der Domain?

Einzig die tägliche händiche Überprüfung würde ervolg bringen.
Bei mehreren Milliarden Seitenaber schlicht nicht möglich.

Deswegen wird sich nichts ändern.
Auser das die DW Pages besser werden...

SEOS sehen das alles sehr gelassen...


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2006)

> Deswegen wird sich nichts ändern.


Das dachten die Räuberhorden im alten Germanien auch und konnten Jahrhunderte lang gut davon leben, Reisende zu überfallen und auszuplündern.

Heute sind die Wälder lichter, die Reisegewohnheiten anders und die Wege allgemein sicher. Natürlich gibt es weiter Taschendiebstähle usw., es sind aber wenige, die davon leben können.

Die Zeiten, in denen Unerfahrene im Internet mit Schrottcontent in Dialerüberfälle geritten werden konnten, sind schon mal vorbei.

Die Suchmaschinenbetreiber lernen dazu. Die Kunden sind wählerisch und verlangen bessere Finde-Qualitäten. Der bisher übliche Müll bleibt da auf der Strecke.

Der Begriff "SEO" steht für intelligente Menschen mit ehrenwerten Arbeitszielen. Die sollten nicht mit gewöhnlichen Müllabkippern verwechselt werden.

Alle können mithelfen, die Finde-Qualität zu verbessern. Hier geht es zum SPAM-Report.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (6 Februar 2006)

Domain-  0:-)  schrieb:
			
		

> [.....]Einzig die tägliche händiche Überprüfung würde ervolg bringen.[.....]


... Verbreitet er in diversen Foren.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Gluko (6 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Alle millionen möglichkeiten die es gibt zu Spammen kann auch Google nich erahnen. ... per Hand hätte ervolg... SEOS sehen das alles sehr gelassen ...


Du wirst Dir auch keine Gredanken darüber machen müssen, wenn Deine Doorway-Pages so geschrieben sind wie Dein Posting.
Nach den Worten wird wohl niemand im Netz Ergebnisse finden.   

Ich finde den Weg den Google einschlägt äußerst positiv. Endlich geht's dahin, dass Content mehr Gewicht bekommt, als die Unsinnige Anhäufung von Wortfetzen.  

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Aus der luft gegriffene unpassende Vergleiche und eine fehldefinition des Begriffes "SEO" helfen sicher deiner meinung ist aber für die auswirkungen der Google ankündigung unerheblich.

Fakt ist für den SPAM-Report interesiert sich keiner das ist oft genug getestet worden.
Und Fakt ist DW Pages ziehlen auf internetneulinge.
User die was verbessern könten suchen zumeist nicht mit Google.
Das sind aber auch keine potenziellen Kunden für SEO´s die DW Pages verwenden.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2006)

http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1184973


> Vorgewarnt werde dabei niemand, egal wie groß der Betreiber einer Internetseite ist.
> "Wer spamt fliegt raus, wir nehmen das sehr ernst", betonte K.. So sei auch Ricoh.de ausgelistet worden.


cp


----------



## Ftp-Walker (7 Februar 2006)

Tja, man sollte doch besser sein *Geschäftsmodell* überarbeiten, bevor der Googlebesen einen wegfegt.
So ist nun auch  0 vom Wischmob erfasst worden, wenn ich zeit hab bedauer ich das mal. :lol: 
Quelle: IT-Schule Google putzt  den Spam weg


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2006)

Der verlinkte Artikel ist köstlich Ich wüsste noch jemand für den Verein:
Pater B. da müssten halt seine Eltern noch den Mitgliedsantrag unterschreiben.

Übrigens ist BMW wieder im Index.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69330


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist BMW wieder im Index.


Es bleibt aber ein zählbarer Säuberungseffekt übrig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (8 Februar 2006)

> Es bleibt aber ein zählbarer Säuberungseffekt übrig.



... der sicherlich schnell wieder verflogen ist sobald neue Domains "gerettet" werden.

Solange es das  *Lüsternes Interesse an Nacktheit, Sex und Ausscheidungen* im Internet gibt, solange wird es auch Google Spam geben.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

http://rhein-zeitung.de/magazin/rhein_romantik/serie/serie11.html


> Jürgen Becker: "Der ruhige Müll dümpelt im Öl unten längs"


----------



## IM (8 Februar 2006)

> http://rhein-zeitung.de/magazin/rhein_romantik/serie/serie11.html
> Zitat:
> Jürgen Becker: "Der ruhige Müll dümpelt im Öl unten längs"



... Zuletzt geändert am 19. Maerz 2002 13:08 

Manche "anonymen Gäste"  sind halt die *ewig Gestrigen.*


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

Manches  ist immer aktuell   :rotfl:


----------



## dvill (13 März 2006)

Die Maßnahmen scheinen wirksam zu sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2006)

visions4, Österreich... da tämmert mir was...


----------



## Wembley (13 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> visions4, Österreich... da tämmert mir was...



Ich sag nur "Dunstkreis".

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (25 November 2006)

*AW: Google verfeinert die Mülltrennung*

Das ständige Hinterherlaufen der Suchmaschinen hinter immer neuen Tricks der Vermüllung und Indexmanipulation ist hinreichend bekannt.

Natürlich werden auch andere Ranglisten im Internet, die verwertbaren Traffic liefern könnten, vermüllt und manipuliert. Das Wegwerfen einer Zigarettenkippe in der Fußgänger wird als Ordnungswidrigkeit verfolgt, die Techniken der Vermüllung im Internet hat die Obrigkeit noch nicht begriffen.

Den Betreibern von Verzeichnislisten im Internet bleibt oft nur eigene Kreativität, um Manipulationen zu vermeiden.

Klasse gemacht. :thumb:


----------



## tuxedo (26 November 2006)

*AW: Google verfeinert die Mülltrennung*



dvill schrieb:


> Klasse gemacht. :thumb:



...und hat den [........] wohl arg getroffen und aufgebracht, so dass dieser im eigenen Blog - ich sag nur so ähnlich wie [.........] - ziemlich verzweifelt klingt und unüberlegt und einfach unsinnig daher redet.

Touché!  

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (26 November 2006)

*AW: Google verfeinert die Mülltrennung*

Zum Stand der Vermüllung bei Suchmaschinenist hier eine nette Stichprobe.

Man findet den originalen Wikipedia-Beitrag und 12 Müllkopien. Der Wirkungsgrad liegt also unter 10%, schlechter als bei der Dampfmaschine.


----------



## dvill (20 März 2007)

*AW: Google verfeinert die Mülltrennung*

Die Intelligenz von Suchmaschinen wird immer neu herausgefordert. Mal sehen, wie lange das hält (Cache-Versionen aufrufen).


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Google verfeinert die Mülltrennung*

Aus aktuellem Anlass eine Beobachtung zur Qualität von Suchmaschinen:

Mit dem Text

"Folgende Inhalte finden Sie auf dieser Seite!"

findet man mit gängigen Suchmaschinen Abofallen und auch Forumstexte sowie Presseveröffentlichungen, die davor warnen. Die Trefferlisten unterscheiden sich spürbar.

Bei Google findet man in den Trefferlisten die älteren, im Netz noch aktiven Seiten nicht mehr. Die Nepper, Schlepper und Bauernfänger haben neue Domains mit dem alten Inhalt ins Netz gestellt. Diese sind bei Google (teilweise?) gelistet.

Das spricht sehr dafür, solche Seiten per

http://www.google.de/webmasters/spamreport.html

zu melden, weil Google mittelfristig derartige Seiten auszukehren scheint. Andere Suchmaschinen listen unverändert die Seiten der ersten Generation. Durchaus aufschlussreich.


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Google verfeinert die Mülltrennung*

Das Thema bleibt schwierig, die Lösungsansätze unvollkommen.

Wie schafft es z.B. ein privates Blog in die Google-News, und das mit jedem einzelnen Sinnlosbeitrag?


----------

